# "G-BODY CENTRAL"!!!



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*HERE'S MY CONTRIBUTION IN ORDER TO LAUNCH THIZ THREAD...
MY '85 RESIN BODY(BY CARLOS AVELAR) TO BE FINISHED WITH '87 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL PARTS & MY '86 MONTE CARLO S.S./L$ CONVERSION(LS PARTS KIT BY JEVRIES)*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>


*HELL YEAH TONIO!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*AYE FELLAZ!!! PART OF THE HEADLINE GOT CUT OFF,BUT IT WAS SAYIN' THAT..."ALL PREVIOUSLY SHOWN PROJECTS "FINISHED OR NOT" ARE WELCOME!!! BEIN' THAT WE'LL NEED AS MANY "OLDER" PICZ OF FINISHED BUILDZ &/OR STARTED BUILDZ AS POSSIBLE FOR INSPIRATION SO LET'Z DO THIZ HMIEZ!!! *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, Tonio shut it down ! Killa builds bro !


Here's my Only G body ................


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i remember that one trend!! you ever finish it?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

speaking of needing to finish....here's my monte wagon i need to get back to already!!!








after thoughts from guys on here about the winshield pillars.....i agree....so i will be putting the stock monte pillars back on!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang, Tonio shut it down ! Killa builds bro !
> 
> 
> Here's my Only G body ................


Finish this please!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My only 78 and its not great.I wanted to replicate my first car,so I didnt make it a lowlow.I lost the rearviews having it boxed up so I just took these pics right now


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


>


Not a G-body but this Monte is SUPER CLEAN!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dang, my bad; I was tired as hell and didn't read the post correctly. Thanks man.:facepalm::nosad::happysad:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

There still nice as hell Tonio!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Dang, my bad; I was tired as hell and didn't read the post correctly. Thanks man.:facepalm::nosad::happysad:


Haha, I am watching you!! You got some clean ass builds!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Built this one not too long ago


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

some old ones


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

future projects


----------



## Rida4life (Feb 23, 2009)

An old build my kids lost the suspension and the hood.


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> speaking of needing to finish....here's my monte wagon i need to get back to already!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'Z GONE BE A CLEAN BUILD ONCE IT'Z FINISHED BRO!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang, Tonio shut it down ! Killa builds bro !
> 
> 
> Here's my Only G body ................


*HELL TRENDSETTA,WITH A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT...ALL U NEED IZ THAT ONE!!! THAT'Z TIGHT BRO! & YOU'RE SHO' RIGHT ABOUT TONIO "$HUTTIN' IT ON DOWN"!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> My only 78 and its not great.I wanted to replicate my first car,so I didnt make it a lowlow.I lost the rearviews having it boxed up so I just took these pics right now
> View attachment 490586
> View attachment 490587
> View attachment 490588
> View attachment 490589


*THAT'Z WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT C.A.!!! BRINGIN' THE STOCK ACTION!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> future projects


*THAT'Z SOME AWESOME WORK U GOT GOIN' HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *THAT'Z WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT C.A.!!! BRINGIN' THE STOCK ACTION!!!:thumbsup:*


Thanks homie,cant wait to see what you do with the Cutlass


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Haha, I am watching you!! You got some clean ass builds!


*C.T. WHAT'CHU WAITIN' ON TO PUT SOME PICZ IN THE MIX BRO?!!! I KNOW U GOT @ LEAST A COUPLE!*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang, Tonio shut it down ! Killa builds bro !
> 
> 
> Here's my Only G body ................


Yeah Id say you need to finish that one,Trend,very Rob Vanderslice like!Kool!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

ghettobuilt said:


> Built this one not too long ago


*NIIIIIICE HOMIE :thumbsup:!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Not a G-body but this Monte is SUPER CLEAN!!!!! I love it!


*:h5:X2!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> some old ones


*THAT'Z WHA$$UP COA$TAL!!! THANX 4 THE INSPIRATION BRO!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Lot's of clean builds here!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: these all look cool. i had a 78 regal, are there any kits or resin bodys out there ? :dunno:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone with a grand prix
low low?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Here you go. Some insider pics. The monte carlo body with the kyle petty nascar front end..









































































This is definately g-body to the core... Grand Prix in a nutshell.


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Here you go. Some insider pics. The monte carlo body with the kyle petty nascar front end..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BIGG THANX 4 THE G.P. PICZ BRUH MAN!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

jevries said:


> Lot's of clean builds here!


*THANX 4 CHECKIN' US OUT "J"!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

CHEVYXXX said:


> :thumbsup: these all look cool. i had a 78 regal, are there any kits or resin bodys out there ? :dunno:


*I'M LIKE U ON THAT ONE BRO...IT WOULD BE A TRIP IF IT IS AVAILABLE*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *I'M LIKE U ON THAT ONE BRO...IT WOULD BE A TRIP IF IT IS AVAILABLE*


I think there some guys that modify it from the grand national,that's how they start


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *I'M LIKE U ON THAT ONE BRO...IT WOULD BE A TRIP IF IT IS AVAILABLE*


you guys gave me some insperation to bring it back out!!!
























all mock up pics...front about done...been messin with the rear.....body should be FAIRLY easy?!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> you guys gave me some insperation to bring it back out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HELL YEAH HOCK!!! LOOKIN' DAMN GOOD BRO!!! GLAD WE'RE ABLE TO BE YOUR MOTIVATION FOR WHAT LOOKS TO BE A BAD A$$ PROJECT HMIE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*JUST THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY RIGHT TO THROW THIZ IN THE MIX FOR SOME $TR8 UP O.G. INSPIRATION!!! R.I.P. RYAN!!!:angel:*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

love them gbodys


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *JUST THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY RIGHT TO THROW THIZ IN THE MIX FOR SOME $TR8 UP O.G. INSPIRATION!!! R.I.P. RYAN!!!:angel:*


:werd: SICK ASS BUILD!! comin from a sick ass builder!!! RIP ryan......we still rydin for yah homie!! i never seen these cutty pics up close before!!


----------



## Tom Hanks (Jun 7, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> :werd: SICK ASS BUILD!! comin from a sick ass builder!!! RIP ryan......we still rydin for yah homie!! i never seen these cutty pics up close before!!


x2.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Some of my past builds. Got some new ones on the way soon.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> :werd: SICK ASS BUILD!! comin from a sick ass builder!!! RIP ryan......we still rydin for yah homie!! i never seen these cutty pics up close before!!


badass cutty


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *HELL YEAH HOCK!!! LOOKIN' DAMN GOOD BRO!!! GLAD WE'RE ABLE TO BE YOUR MOTIVATION FOR WHAT LOOKS TO BE A BAD A$$ PROJECT HMIE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:!!!*


im on the grind $tan!! the body has proven to be a bit more tricky......but im on it bro!.......i been messin with some monte goodies too.....we'll see what comes out first?!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll post some of mine when I get a chance


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Some sick G-body's homies !!!!!!!!!! those GP's are REAL nice ... there needs to be a master made of one so it can get cast ! JM.02


Thanx for the comp fellas on the Monte C ... yep, I think I gotta get back to it soon !*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

ART2ROLL said:


> View attachment 494544
> 
> Some of my past builds. Got some new ones on the way soon.


*AWWW-YEEEAH!!! BU$INE$$ HAS PICKED UP BIGG TIME YA'LL!!!! WE'VE GOT "MR. ART 2 FREAKIN' ROLL" IN THE HOWWWSE!!!!!! THANX 4 BRINGIN' MORE FULLY FUNCTIONAL ACTION TO THE THREAD BRO!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Some sick G-body's homies !!!!!!!!!! those GP's are REAL nice ... there needs to be a master made of one so it can get cast ! JM.02
> 
> 
> Thanx for the comp fellas on the Monte C ... yep, I think I gotta get back to it soon !*


*GOTTA AGREE WITH YA' ON EVERY WORD SAID HERE BRO!!! ESPECIALLY ABOUT U GETTIN' BACK TO IT SOON!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> I'll post some of mine when I get a chance


*CAN'T WAIT TO GET 'EM BRO!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

lonnie said:


> love them gbodys


:h5:*X2!!!*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Wayne's regal


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

That shit is hard


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)

WHERE CAN I FIND A LS MONTE KIT ? LMK I WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE OF THOSE . IF ANYONE HAS THE HOOK UP PM PLEASE THANKS TINMAN


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

datinmans58 said:


> WHERE CAN I FIND A LS MONTE KIT ? LMK I WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE OF THOSE . IF ANYONE HAS THE HOOK UP PM PLEASE THANKS TINMAN


:wave: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/270576-jevries-resin-parts.html


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> :wave: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/270576-jevries-resin-parts.html


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


>


TIGHT $HIT LUX!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> Wayne's regal


WHOA!!!! MAN I LIKES THAT!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


>


NOW THAT'Z WHAT I CALL A "3 WHEEL FA' REAL"!!! THANX 4 THE PIX LUX!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> [/QUOTE YEAH BUDDY!!! THAT IZ SUPER HARD!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


>


MAN!!! ALL I CAN SAY IZ...TIGHT! TIGHT! TIGHT! BRO!!!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

*cutlass*

where can I get a Cutlass model from? I have a Couple of LS My favorite cars are cutlass and the turtle lincolns


BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *HERE'S MY CONTRIBUTION IN ORDER TO LAUNCH THIZ THREAD...
> MY '85 RESIN BODY(BY CARLOS AVELAR) TO BE FINISHED WITH '87 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL PARTS & MY '86 MONTE CARLO S.S./L$ CONVERSION(LS PARTS KIT BY JEVRIES)*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

face108 said:


> where can I get a Cutlass model from? I have a Couple of LS My favorite cars are cutlass and the turtle lincolns


I got my Cutlass from the homie Carlos Avelar back when he was casting 'em up a coupe months back...I'll check w/him to see if he has any left & I'll pm u if he does


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope he is I want a couple thanx!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up homies :wave: i found this kit, what you think or you know about it 








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That Petty gp is a good start,to make it look more street though,most guys usually combine the front of that with the body of the 86 monte.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

What about the quarter panels? Are they right in that petty kit?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Wiggle Wiggle yea.









I do the wiggle dance.








Yea Yea I'm sexy and I know it.









regal tha tgot turned hopper.








WHen I walk in the spot








THis is what I see








Everybody stopped and they starin at me








I got a passion in my pants








And I ain't afraid to show it, show it showit showit..









I'm sexy and I know it..







lolz


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That Petty gp is a good start,to make it look more street though,most guys usually combine the front of that with the body of the 86 monte.


to each his own......but i prefer the GN regal body for the GP....you can use the front end.....but to be right.....you use the GP nascar top, trunk, rear bumper and pretty much the whole QP and door for the body line....DLO styles did a PERFECT one....im pretty sure someone posted pics a page or 2 back......its in grey primer.....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:-( Brandon killed my Regal wit that white one lmao but its all good glad to see it . Ls Monte comin soon!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Progress on an ls I'm working on....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Wiggle Wiggle yea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm::roflmao:

... cool stuff bro!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

LUXMAN said:


> :-( Brandon killed my Regal wit that white one lmao but its all good glad to see it . Ls Monte comin soon!


U see that blue regal at the top of the page my boy Wayne built?? It's shotgun on my white one. I helped him on the paint work and he took it from there!


----------



## cuttyboi (Jun 4, 2012)

Something im working on


----------



## cuttyboi (Jun 4, 2012)

If somebody has a regal hood without the scoop for sale and a monte carlo LS front clip for sale hit me up


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> U see that blue regal at the top of the page my boy Wayne built?? It's shotgun on my white one. I helped him on the paint work and he took it from there!


Bb oth of em sick , and that vertSS is seriously d boy stuntin !great job on the cobvertible rack! The AR is a nice touch too lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks bro. I figured the AR would go good with papers and 100$ bills. There just hard t see in the pic


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I seen em lol


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Wiggle Wiggle yea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOWRIDIN' MIKE'S BRINGIN' THE FLAVA'!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Compton1964 said:


> Progress on an ls I'm working on....


*CL!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON MINE!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*NOT SURE WHEN IT'LL BE FINISHED,BUT I THOUGHT I'D LET YA'LL SEE WHERE I'M AT SO FAR*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:
looks uffin: so far


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE!!!



BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *NOT SURE WHEN IT'LL BE FINISHED,BUT I THOUGHT I'D LET YA'LL SEE WHERE I'M AT SO FAR*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *NOT SURE WHEN IT'LL BE FINISHED,BUT I THOUGHT I'D LET YA'LL SEE WHERE I'M AT SO FAR*


Now this is TIGHT!!!! I can't wait to see it done Stan!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*THANX FELLAZ!!! GLAD YA'LL LIKE WHAT I GOT SO FAR...*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

What we gotta hurry up and wait? Come in Stan don't keep us waitin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *NOT SURE WHEN IT'LL BE FINISHED,BUT I THOUGHT I'D LET YA'LL SEE WHERE I'M AT SO FAR*


Sweet looking color,bro!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

How did u make the grill?



BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *JUST THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY RIGHT TO THROW THIZ IN THE MIX FOR SOME $TR8 UP O.G. INSPIRATION!!! R.I.P. RYAN!!!:angel:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*FINALLY GOT MINE DONE!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

DOPE!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*







@LIL' BRANDON!!! U WANTED IT & U GOT IT!!! NOW IT'Z YOUR TURN PLAYA'! LOL!!! @LOWRIDIN' MIKE....CAN U DIGIIIIT?!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


> DOPE!!!


*THANX HMIE!!! & GLAD U LIKE IT!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*$ORRY ABOUT THE PICZ BEIN' UPLOADED SEPARATELY,BUT MY COMPUTER SETTINGS ARE A LIL' JACKED UP @THE MOMENT...I HOPE I AIN'T DO TOO BAD OF A JOB ON THE CUT DOG BEIN' THAT IT WAS MY 2ND EVER RESIN BUILD THAT'S ABOUT 14 YEARS APART FROM THE 1ST ONE! LOL!!!*


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I gotta build a g body. The cuttys are sick


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't remember if I've seen this on here, but in case not...

I read this on GBodyForum.



* 1983 Hurst Olds Revel Model coming soon*

by *darthvaderolds* on Tue Sep 25, 2012 6:42 pm
On Oct 11th , Revel is coming to my house to take pictures and take measurements of my 1983 Hurst Olds to use to make the Revel Model. So finally we will see a G Body OLDS model !! Even cooler they are making the model from my 1983 H/O
I talked with Ed and told him he should make the model be in a 3 in 1 model, and include stripes for a gbody 442,84 Hurst Olds stripes, and FE3-X maybe, we'll see.
I will let you know all know more details on a release date.
Angelo


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *$ORRY ABOUT THE PICZ BEIN' UPLOADED SEPARATELY,BUT MY COMPUTER SETTINGS ARE A LIL' JACKED UP @THE MOMENT...I HOPE I AIN'T DO TOO BAD OF A JOB ON THE CUT DOG BEIN' THAT IT WAS MY 2ND EVER RESIN BUILD THAT'S ABOUT 14 YEARS APART FROM THE 1ST ONE! LOL!!!*


What you use to make the grill?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

looks like he cut up a grill from a regal to fit..... but i'm just guessin


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *$ORRY ABOUT THE PICZ BEIN' UPLOADED SEPARATELY,BUT MY COMPUTER SETTINGS ARE A LIL' JACKED UP @THE MOMENT...I HOPE I AIN'T DO TOO BAD OF A JOB ON THE CUT DOG BEIN' THAT IT WAS MY 2ND EVER RESIN BUILD THAT'S ABOUT 14 YEARS APART FROM THE 1ST ONE! LOL!!!*


THIS IS NICE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 

CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS NICE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


*THANX HMIE!!! & :biggrin:!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess i can to this !


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn hella clean


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wisdonm said:


> Don't remember if I've seen this on here, but in case not...
> 
> I read this on GBodyForum.
> 
> ...


Man sounds tight hope they do make it


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:The ls elco is


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Ain't never put this in here....and i h8 that I have to follow mini...but here goes


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup its an old pic:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG That cutty is PERFECT! I love it! My fav one I've seen so far along with th ecut up euro clippe dyellow one.



COAST2COAST said:


> Ain't never put this in here....and i h8 that I have to follow mini...but here goes


Never seen this before, I LOVE the stripes and setup! nice job!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

face108 said:


> What you use to make the grill?


*IT'Z THAT PHOTO-ETCHED GRILL HOMIE!*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I've always loved this build homie !!!!!!! *


COAST2COAST said:


> Ain't never put this in here....and i h8 that I have to follow mini...but here goes


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*G-Body ...... Grand Camino ..........*

*Comin' soon to the G-Body family .................

*


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats sick Trend! Cant wait to see that!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tony, can I have it?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

....... thanx fellas ............


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Comin' soon to the G-Body family .................
> 
> *


thats a good idea right there!! hell...im still tryin to get my grand prix coupe off the ground!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

the cutlass, Ls,and malibu


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

ALL YOUR SHIT IZ TIGHT BRO...& THAT CUTLA$$ IZ BANGIN' TOO HARD HOMIE!!!


face108 said:


> View attachment 556697
> View attachment 556699
> View attachment 556701
> View attachment 556704
> the cutlass, Ls,and malibu


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT MIKE!!! BUT,THE HOMIE FACE IZ KILLIN' IT FA' REAL WIT' THEM PATTERNS!!! I GOTTA' LEARN HOW TO GET DOWN LIKE THAT MANE!


Lowridingmike said:


> OMG That cutty is PERFECT! I love it! My fav one I've seen so far along with th ecut up euro clippe dyellow one.
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen this before, I LOVE the stripes and setup! nice job!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> ALL YOUR SHIT IZ TIGHT BRO...& THAT CUTLA$$ IZ BANGIN' TOO HARD HOMIE!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet !*


face108 said:


> View attachment 556697
> View attachment 556699
> View attachment 556701
> View attachment 556704
> the cutlass, Ls,and malibu


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*ONE WORD...TIIIIIIGHT!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## uncle poop (Oct 23, 2012)

awesome stuff man. the more i search this site the more sick models i see.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

can't compliment on just gotta give props to them all to the G-Bodies,nice builds homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Agreed ........ 



Dre1only said:


> can't compliment on just gotta give props to them all to the G-Bodies,nice builds homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

﻿


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks clean


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *NOT SURE WHEN IT'LL BE FINISHED,BUT I THOUGHT I'D LET YA'LL SEE WHERE I'M AT SO FAR*


Where can i buy a cutlass kit??


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

805BOSS said:


> Where can i buy a cutlass kit??


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/291846-art2roll-lowriders-28.html


----------



## RI_autoworx (May 13, 2014)

My g body with a-arm set up n function great WIP


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

There are a lot of us still using this site as a resource, and we are sick of the kids, and fools bumping old as hell topics! Are there no mods watching the site anymore? What about the sales post peeps be puttin on here and the whole title makes no sense period. They have one post and just joined, shit is kinda outta hand! Anyone else sick of it? Been lookin for a ride on here and think you found a killer deal to only see its 4yrs old!! Aggravating!!! Bann these DIPSHITS


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Where can I find a Cutlass body now a days...I tried Scalelows.com...shows site doesn't exist.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Where can I find a Cutlass body now a days...I tried Scalelows.com...shows site doesn't exist.


hit up noanoa enterprises he has them bro


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Im using a 86 Monte Carlo Donk kit for the donor kit for my Cutty build. Straight forward build...but what is everyone using to make upper A-arms? Want it to look fairly realistic. Want it to look similar to the red g body pic right before my post. Thanks for the help.


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mine recently finished couple of days ago


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------

